
Creating an AndroidWear watchface using Kotlin - robjperez
https://medium.com/@robj.perez/creating-an-androidwear-watchface-using-kotlin-e5f725813fa9#.ge0ejo3wv
======
okonomiyaki3000
I hope you had a good time at the diner with Rob. Did you have dinner there?

